# winter tents



## ohihunter2014 (Aug 5, 2016)

I am looking for advice on using a cheaper cabin tent in the winter. they all have mesh that makes it drafty so what do you do to keep the draft out? I thought about sewing old comforters together or wool blankets and throwing them on top but not sure that would work.


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

You might try using the space blanket type tarps that are reflective on one side. Hang them inside the tent and on the floor (silver side facing in) to keep heat in and drafts out.
The Original Space® Brand's All-Weather Blanket : Cabela's


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Reflective blankets on the floor won't really help because heat rises. I've done better with moving blankets or army surplus wool blankets for the floor.


----------



## Merkeller (Sep 22, 2016)

Wool blankets on top are a great idea, actually. I've never tried that but I can see how that would work.


----------



## Corsola (Nov 15, 2016)

Using wool blankets is a good idea. They keep you warm.


----------

